# LIve Rock - Need Help please



## devong (May 30, 2008)

I have a 47g sw tank, about 25lbs of live rock so far, it has cycled for about 2 mths, but my bigger pieces of live rock , is not really growing much algae on it at all, it has some brown spots and some light green, but not much at all, it is mostly a white and grey color.

The lighting i have on it is only 15w lamp, i know I need to upgrade, but what else can I do to get it to progress towards purple algae. I bought calcium to add, but how often should I add that?

Also will adding a powerhead increase oxygen flow and helo with algae as well?

Right now all I have on it is a emerson 400 bio wheel filter.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

It won't grow without proper lighting. The stuff that's still alive may also die. If this tank is a FOWLR, you should get a Power Compact (Compact Florescent). Lighting it probably going to be the only cure.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

You should not be adding calcium all haphazardly. Calcium needs to be maintained at proper levels. Alkalinity and magnesium levels also need to be maintained at proper levels. If you start adding suppliments without monitoring your levels, you'll be headed straight for disaster. Youve had the tank up for 2 months without proper lighting. You expect too much if you want purple rocks already.

Yes, power heads help to spread the coraline seed around the tank and help promote its growth, but flow rates should be target first for the levels needed for the benefit of your livestock. Too much flow in the tank can be detrimental to the health of your tanks inhabitants.

Focus on testing your water and maintaining proper water chemistry. Plan a lighting upgrade as soon as you can afford to (at least try to get a decent used PC). Keep up with regular water changes and give it some time. high nitrates and phosphates feed the undesirable algaes, which in turn also rob the system of the nutrients the coraline needs to thrive. Once you have achieved proper lighting and water chemistry, you may need to seed the tank. Get yourself a small piece of LR well covered in coreline and place in an area of high flow. You may also want to get some purple water. If you can find someone with a tank with the glass well covered in coreline, offer to help clean the glass in exchange for a few cups of the water after the cleaning.

Again, I strongly recommend you look into adding a sump and skimmer to your system instead of the bio-wheel.


----------



## devong (May 30, 2008)

SKAustin said:


> You should not be adding calcium all haphazardly. Calcium needs to be maintained at proper levels. Alkalinity and magnesium levels also need to be maintained at proper levels. If you start adding suppliments without monitoring your levels, you'll be headed straight for disaster. Youve had the tank up for 2 months without proper lighting. You expect too much if you want purple rocks already.
> 
> Yes, power heads help to spread the coraline seed around the tank and help promote its growth, but flow rates should be target first for the levels needed for the benefit of your livestock. Too much flow in the tank can be detrimental to the health of your tanks inhabitants.
> 
> ...


I will be upgrading my lighting, and adding a skimmer, either a coralife or amc, but do not have the room for a sump right now.
Do you recommend I put in a powerhead,(1 or 2) and at what speed if I should put them in? And will the powerheads help the oxygen flow in the tank?


----------

